# Harvest question!!



## LV_pothead (Sep 29, 2006)

So here be thy question. So im pretty sure that the main cola's on Scarlette (my fine sativa woman) are ready to pick in about a week and a half. However the buds on the lower of the plant that don't maybe get as much sun look as though they could go another 3 or 4 weeks. So on any other plant in the world not all the fruit is ripe at the same time, so why do people harvest an entire cannabis plant at the same time?


----------



## ftw2012 (Sep 30, 2006)

im no pro...but i have heard that many people do harvest the top buds first and then the lower buds a bit later.....im not sure how much later.  but i know its not uncommon to harvest some of the buds and let the rest mature a bit more.


----------



## astra007 (Sep 30, 2006)

depends if your cropping a room or cropping a plant  IMHO  for single or up to 10 plants i may multi-harvest but for 100 plants like i have now?  i take the room all at once.


----------



## David O'Brien (Sep 30, 2006)

You can take just the best buds off your plants and leave the smaller ones for another day.  Use a 30X lens to check your trichomes on your buds.  You can sometimes get a lot more bud off your plants if you leave the smaller buds on longer so that they can put on more weight.


----------



## ROOR (Sep 30, 2006)

for a small growroom, Id def wait on those triches....just take them as there ready and let the other ripen up....


----------



## LV_pothead (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you for all the input, thats exactly what I thought. I am working with just a single plant so I would like to get as much off of it as possible. Nice name ROOR, I've got one of those and it's my name in counterstrike!! Anyway thanks again for all the help!!


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 30, 2006)

I agree with David. I began harvesting only when those trichs are ready, and if the undergrowth isn't, I let it have a chance to grow more, and they almost always do. Make sure you don't go hacking away and cut too much of the plant when harvesting the initial crop (the top buds) so the plant can grow. Leave about 2/3 of the plant intact. I love seeing the difference. My first time I harvested, I left what looked to be a few grams, and it turned into over a half oz.


----------

